# Hello from Seattle



## Seattle79 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, my name is kevin and I'm from Mercer Island, WA (2 miles East of Seattle in the middle of lake Washington). I'm in the Sports Medicine/Strength &amp; conditioning profession. I help injured athletes of all levels get back onto the field pain free and functioning again through rehabilitation and reconditioning.

I have always liked insects, especially Praying Mantises. I have always bought mantids from the pet store when I was a kid, but now I would like to become a breeder and raise multiple kinds of Mantids. I believe mantidforum.net will help educate and guide me in the right direction.

I'm currently in Prescott, AZ this month to help my girlfriend move. Man, there are a lot of large and loud insects (and mantises) here. In Seattle we don't have a huge variety of bugs. I have never seen or heard of anyone obtaining a wild caught mantis in the Seattle/King Co. area. Anyone know where to look for mantids in Western Washington?

Thanks.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma ! Since your girlfriend is all packed, and since neither Mercer Island nor Prescott (a snowy spot in winter) boasts much in the way of mantids, you might want to consider moving to Tucson (a good sports medicine program there, I believe) or anywhere along the southern AZ border as far west as -- what's that lovely town on the Colorado? The 3:10 goes there, I believe.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 12, 2010)

welcome lord Siddious :clap: do not try any jedi mind tricks on me!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kevin!


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I recently caught a mantis nymph 3 weeks ago here in Prescott, AZ (elevation 5,300+). She has molted twice! I believe she is an L4. She looks ready to molt again (not moving, eating, staying in one spot). I believe she is a stagmomantis limbata or stagmomantis carolina. I will post pics of her a day after she has molted so you guys can help verify who she belongs to. I also have come across multiple ootheca (all have hatched or have had parasidic wasps) all belonging to the same kind of mantis. I will also post pics of the ootheca to help verify the species.

Thanks again.


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the world of mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and I have this pain..... oh! Hi Phil, long time no see you! oh, and about my pain.....


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome. Have a friend that lives in WA.


----------



## novaz (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Kevin

Welocome to this great forum lots of friendly people here

worked on Mercer Island for a few years now live southern end of Seattle close to Boeing field

new to Mantis as well so not sure if there are any this side of the mountains maybe Yakima area or up around Moses Lake

I am off on a 20 Mile hike this weekend around Mowich Lake in Rainier so will be keeping my eyes open for Mantis and Bears  .

I have purchased Mantis from a coule of the Breeders here who have excellent transactions and goodwill.

Royz


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 13, 2010)

novaz said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Welocome to this great forum lots of friendly people here
> 
> ...


Hi Royz, nice to meet you and everyone else here at mantidforum.net. I just caught another female Mantis here in Prescott, AZ this morning (have 2 female mantids now, no male yet). I should be coming back to Seattle at the end of this month. Good luck hiking in the Rainer area. I still haven't come across bears in WA yet, just in zoos.

-Kevin


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 13, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> welcome lord Siddious :clap: do not try any jedi mind tricks on me!


jedi mind tricks only work on the weak minded...youll be ok  

AND WELCOME!!


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 13, 2010)

anthonymantid said:


> jedi mind tricks only work on the weak minded...youll be ok
> 
> AND WELCOME!!


Welcome to the Dark Side of the Force!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 13, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side of the Force!


I tend toward the light like my mantis! and my light saber is bigger than yours. :gun_bandana:


----------

